

Why I'm Not Writing A Post Bashing The Anonymous Troll - lionhearted
http://www.sebastianmarshall.com/?p=1162

======
_pius
Sebastian, you write lots of interesting articles and make a lot of great
contributions to HN, but the post you wrote about Patrick was self-serving and
in incredibly poor taste. Jacques was nowhere near the only person here who
thought so.

You haven't bothered to delete the post, but you're writing 3,000 word
missives slamming one of its detractors? Why? Presumably if you thought your
post were fair, you wouldn't try to excuse it by saying that you "don’t link
it at all."

I don't get it, but I'd like to.

~~~
lotharbot
> _"you're writing 3,000 word missives slamming one of its detractors?"_

There are a lot of people who have trouble with the post in question
(including Patrick). Sebastian doesn't seem to go out of his way to write
about "detractors" (he's explained why he hasn't deleted the post, so that's
ground I won't cover.) But 0x12 was no mere "detractor"; he put a fair bit of
effort into stirring the pot, and it clearly got to Sebastian. I think he was
pretty honest about it in this post:

 _"it’s probably some mix of not being centered enough, taking things
personally, being a little vain and self-important, and all sorts of other
neurotic undesirable personality traits."_

So the question is, is that healthy? Or, perhaps a better question is, how do
you redirect that energy in a healthy way? Sebastian took the time and energy
to "unmask" Jacques and bash-while-not-bashing him; could he have instead used
the frustration of "arguing on the internet" to fuel something more
productive?

It's an interesting question. His answer is weak, but the question is good.

------
pork
What?? You de-anonymized the troll as HN's own jacquesm. I would call that
bashing...

~~~
polymatter
Its clearly passive-agressive bashing. Not very effective one at that since if
his only real evidence is
([http://www.hnsearch.com/search#request/all&q=subtle+feed...](http://www.hnsearch.com/search#request/all&q=subtle+feedback+loop))
thats not a lot to go on. In his defence, he did say he wasn't going to bash
the troll, and that was such a poor bash its not a real attempt.

I think its more interesting the personality type he describes and whether
such "conflict invigoration" is healthy in a leader. Just coming from
(<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3138826>) it sounds similar to Bezos

------
anigbrowl
<http://emotibot.net/pix/743.jpg>

